# Pony Cart Dimensions



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

hi , sorry i don,t understand dimensions etc,but i should imagine the best way is to take them from an existing cart,and it would cut out a lot of guesswork


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Buying an existing used cart would be much easier and proably cheaper than building one


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> Buying an existing used cart would be much easier and proably cheaper than building one


 churumbeque is right it will work out cheaper to buy


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Here are some basic size of horse vs cart dimensions.

American Driving Society


----------



## Feathered Feet (Jul 9, 2011)

*thanks*

Thanks Alwaysbehind, that was very helpful.


----------

